# Wut does my owner need?



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 28, 2014)

My name is kitty. I am a netherwand darf. I fink dat is how you spells it.

I am going to a new home wif my bruther and seester.

Wut all dus my owner need to prepear for such a tiny bun like me? She has wots of uther bunnies, but she's never had such a small one. Do I need any special accommodations? 

I will bee a houwse rabbit with my two siblings.


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 28, 2014)

I's BB so I's on of the big ones here but we gots wittle ones here too. Our human just gives them the same as us big ones have 'cept makes places we get to climb or jump off of lower for the wittle ones and the human here says the wittle ones don't eat as much cuz they smaller and got smaller bellies. Course they haz smaller bed too cuz they fit and too big wouldn't be a good cuddly bed for them. Mostly just the same as us big ones, just no so much of it is all.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 28, 2014)

She haz to make sure dere are no small holes or bars you mite accidentally get out from! When we wuz bubby bunnies my mummy set up a biiig dog cwate for our home and puts us in it - and we immediatewy squeezed out fru the bars and escapeded! Mummy was so angwy! Even though we looks bigger than da gaps in da bars, us small bunnies are vewy squeezable in tight spaces. So if you not wants your new mummy to be angwy at you, makes sure she blocks all the escapy holes so she not can blames you for anyfing.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 28, 2014)

Would I sqweez out of dis? I live in a cage wite now so I don't know if I'z would be able tew or not. http://www.chewy.com/dog/midwest-bl...t=&utm_term=&gclid=CKe9wZaZ8LwCFTIV7Aodb1EA4A

She willy wonts to buy dat for us, but we don't know if it would be ok.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh yes dose bars look exacwy the same as the ones we squeezed out of! If you is bubby neverland darf, you will pwobly be even smaller dan da gaps. Mummy's sowution wuz to tape and zip tie cardboards all awound da botom half of da cage. (De onwy pwoblem wif that is we chews on da cardboards an mummy tinks its noisy an annoying.) Maybe your mummy can tink of simiwer ways to bwock it off! NIC gwids mite wurk! Good wuck!


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 28, 2014)

My soon-to-be mummy weeeely wunts dat pen so we can have fwun outsyd. I fink I would make her mad and sqeez out. I wud wun away. Dat wud be tewible!

She wudn't let dat happwen doe. She will probaly by it and fix it for us.

Are dair any witter boxes you fink we should use? How big will we be at 6 weeks?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 28, 2014)

Outsyd! Dere is many scawy aminals outsyd dat can eats you. Be careful when you escapes! You is wittle and hard to catch if you not wunts to be catched, so your mummy betta fix da big gaps well or else you is fweeee fowever! Hehe.

Any witter box will do as long as is not too high fow you to jumps in. Yous will be about da size of your mummys palm, so da witter box should have sides unda 4 inches high. Tell your mummy is vewy impowtant not to put a gwate on top of da witter box dou, becuz your feets are vewy vewy small and will gets caught in da holes.

But you is wittle bubby at 6 weeks, you can pwobly get away wif peeing and pooing evvywhere fow da next cople weeks anyways!


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 1, 2014)

How miny pounds will I weigh?

Mummy just wunts to go outsyd wif us so she can wotch us wile we plays. She ginks the pen wud be eezie top pik up and take outsyd.


----------



## pani (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello, I am a nethie! I came home to mama when I was eight weeks old. I have an xpen like that set up around my play area and I have never once escaped from between the bars! Mama got mine from the Internet, on a site called eDay, I think, so maybe it is a little bit different to the one you posted. I have jumped over the bars only three times - once when it was next to a couch so I clinged to the top and felled over, once when there was a blanket on top so I got confused, and once when mama was lying in the pen so I used her as a stepstool!

I use a medium size cat litter tray! Me and my buddy Clementine both fit in there happily. She is a mini lop. We eat and potty in there together, and sometimes even dig a bit through our litter. Mama uses recycled paper pellets so it's not dusty!

The vet says I am prolly about full size now. I am only five months but he doesn't think I will get much bigger! I am pretty small when I am smooshed up or loafed, but I can look big if I stretch out. Especially when I yawn and open my mouth! I'm mama's very first bun, so she started small! I bet she'll stay small because of how fun I am!

~ Felix


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 1, 2014)

Hewwo, I am Oswald, kitty's "bruder". 

I wunted to no wut you fink of tois and beds? Wut woud be best for tiny wabbits like me and kitty?

Dus my momma need to get more than wun bed and witter box? Or will just one suffise? We will be vewy smol, but moms doesnt no how small still.


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, that's just like the big yard pen out human haz but, when she gots the wittle ones she put wabbit wire, she says the 24 inch high kind sold to keeps us outta flower beds, around the bottom sos the wittle ones had to stay in there. The human says that not cost a lot and it easy to do so if your human really likes that pen, tell them to get it and fix it up for you so you'll be safe in it and remember to stay inside it.

We knows it's fun to try to get out, even if we really don't wanna be out so you gots to remind your human that you can't help doing that sometimes and just need small holes to remind you it's bad to try to get out just to see if you can.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 1, 2014)

Of caus you should tell yur mummy you wants ALL da tois an ALL da beds! Hehe. But weally is up to hur, we's not tuu fussy as long as we has tings to pway wif and a nice pwace to west. As for witterboxes it depends where you likes to pee. If you's gud wif onwy peeing in one corner, dan you onwy needs one witter box. If you's has 3 diffwent pwaces you likes to pee, dan yur mummy has to gets you 3 witterboxes.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 9, 2014)

Were all little bunnies too and we don't think we need anything special. Even though we are Ll super special.


----------



## surf_storm (May 12, 2014)

My mummy had wats before an she gots me when I was 4 months, so she was ready for anyfink I could get out of, and even now my big bruver wat Bailey gets out of our pway pen when I can't but it's only so he can get close to mummy when she is in her big chair, I likes mummy's big chair. I shares a cage wiv Bailey and he taught me to use the toywet, he a gud big bruver but he tew me off when I do naughty stuff like cleaning him too hard or when I runs away from mummy and stamps my feets cause I don't want my nails cutted. Mummy always gets me new toys an she take me in da big car to da place wiv all da toys an I gets to pick wat ones I wants cause I is harness trained now! I hops yous has heaps of fun wiv your new mummy wuv Shida


----------

